# help regarding settling in UAE



## onlooker (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Friends,

i am a working mother with a daughter in grade 5. i need assistance. i am working at a renowned British curriculum based school in Pakistan from 15 years. i hold a masters degree,i am a TEFL certified from London ( via online courses ) . i want to get a job in any of UAE emirates other than Dubai and am planning to settle there for good. 

kindly some one help me that how much salary package should i expect from British curriculum based schools in sharjah , ajman, fujairah, abu dhabi etc .. plus how much money should i be earning to make my both ends meet. i posted my question twice here but somehow no body replied ..  

i am going to apply online as i am surviving on my own. so i need ur help friends. 
plz guide me what should i do .. 

thanx a millions


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

this particular forum does not get a lot of traffic however the Dubai specific forum does. and we have a sticky thread dedicated to discussing packages and salary offers as well as various other aspects of moving to Dubai.

Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

i suggest you have a read through those and then if you have specific questions you could try posting them to the Dubai forum instead of here. the answers may be more Dubai specific but will still give you a general idea of what to expect if moving to another emirate.


----------



## onlooker (Jan 11, 2014)

sammylou said:


> this particular forum does not get a lot of traffic however the Dubai specific forum does. and we have a sticky thread dedicated to discussing packages and salary offers as well as various other aspects of moving to Dubai.
> 
> Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
> 
> i suggest you have a read through those and then if you have specific questions you could try posting them to the Dubai forum instead of here. the answers may be more Dubai specific but will still give you a general idea of what to expect if moving to another emirate.


thank you  ill surely do that ..


----------

